# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم الــشفــرات والمفاتـيح  الشفرة القادمة لقنوات RAI بنظام Seca

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الشفرة القادمة لقنوات *RAI بنظام Seca*  
القمر*
Hotbird 6-8 (13.0°E 
اسماء القنوات* *RAI UNO  _  RAI DUE _ RAI TRE*  * البروفايدر*  * 0030  
الاندكس* *0C  *   القادمة *Key : C7 9A 6C 39 92 3B AA 77 ==> June (Next* * 
للكامات* *Decimal:* *199 154 108 057 146 059 170 119*    الشفرة الشغالة حاليا على هذا الرابط 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    تحياتي للجميع

----------


## tarek1974

تمام التمام    منور هلبه

----------

